# discharge in late pregnancy



## dawnw (Nov 23, 2005)

Not a great topic of conversation, but I am 38 weeks tomorrow (ticker one week behind) and twice (this morning and a few days ago) I have had a stretchy, yellowish discharge. This did follow intercourse last night, but I don't think that it is related. Discharge has no odour and I have no itching. There is no blood in it. Does it sound like anything to worry about, or is it likely to be a normal increase in discharge in preparation for the birth? Consultant seems to think that I may go into labour slightly earlier than 40 weeks due to size and shape of tummy.

Thanks, Dawn


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi

Disharge in pregnancy can increase dramatically, it can be stretchy or watery.  This is normal and nothing to worry about.

Babies will come when they are ready and i would take the suggestion that your consultant saying that your baby will likely be early with a large pinch of salt.  No one can really guess that!!

Good luck!

Jan


----------



## dawnw (Nov 23, 2005)

Jan,

Thanks for the reply ... and I won't be holding my breath re the baby coming early.

Dawn


----------

